# Security Freeze locked - how to clear ? Security Freeze locked - how to clear ?



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

Question also posted to Harddrive forum :

During reboot this AM, boot failed - "DISC READ ERROR"
I booted to Seatools for DOS CD (HD is Maxtor 320Gb SATA} and ran both the short & long tests - both OK. But, red text reads "Security Freeze Locked" .

Also, I cannot boot to the WinXP version of Seatools - "DISC READ ERROR"

The system was working OK when I got up this morning, an overnight download from my seedbox had completed, so, before running the DVD disc cleaner disc (I run this every 20 burns) , I rebooted. Then this "DISC READ ERROR"

System details :
OS : Windows XP Home, SP3 + all updates and patches
CPU : AMD Athlon 64x2 DualCore processor 4200+
MB : ASUS M2R32-MVP
RAM : Corsair, DDR2 Twin 2X, 2 1GB sticks
HD : Maxtor STM3320620AS, 320GB SATA
BIOS : AMI BIOS ver. 1106 (passwords NOT installed)

I think the 'lock' order comes from the BIOS but I have no idea what has triggered it or how to un-lock it !

Any help VERY much appreciated !
Regards, daboo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try booting from a Linux disc to bypass the Hdd.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Please don't post the same topic into multiple forums.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/security-freeze-locked-how-to-clear-590578.html


----------



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply ! I'll try some of my Linux live CDs .However, as a Linux noob, what do I do then ? How do I clear the 'lock' setting ?
Regards, daboo
BTW, nice to see the MACV patch - I still have my Americal patches !!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC will boot/run a Linux disc then the hdd would be suspect and you can test accordingly.
I was assigned to 3 units in country in two tours but MACV was the last.


----------



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

By "test accordingly" do you mean running a bin/hex editor under Linux to look into the boot sector? That would be WAY over my head ! Beyond running SeaTools from a DOS bootable CD & flushing the BIOS (both of which I have done), I really don't know how to proceed. Are there any software tools I could use to check the drive more deeply, ie. automagic vs lakkaaknowhow !
I really appreciate your help !
Regards, daboo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

By "test accordingly" I meant proceed with Hdd testing. The Hdd manufacturer's software or SeaTools would be appropriate.


----------



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, I ran Seagate Disc Utility (2005) but reported "drive not supported" (utility only for IDE drives ?). Then, I ran PowerMax 4.23 from a bootable CD - took almost 2 hours but reported drive entirely OK ! I have also flushed the BIOS - made no difference - still "DISC READ ERROR" .
I'm now utterly out of ideas - really need help !!
Cheers, daboo:wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you attempt booting from a Linux disc?


----------



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I did that early on ( I thought I had said that in my 1st message, but, I guess I forgot :sigh and, yes, I can boot to Linux. Old versions of Knoppix & DSL come up OK. I am now downloading (from my Win98 box !) a Ubuntu live CD version. I already had Ubuntu & KuBuntu installer discs but they weren't setup as 'live' CDs.
What would I do from Linux that I haven't already done from DOS ? I am NO Linux geek (wish I were !) !
I keep coming back to the central question - what triggers the 'lock' order, where does it come from (BIOS, WinXP, HD firmware ??) , where is the 'setting' stored &&&& how can it be cleared ????
Seriously depressed, daboo :3-sick1:


----------



## daboo (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, have downloaded current ver. of Ubuntu & burned to CD. I can boot to it and, it looks like I'll have at least some access to the files on the 'problem' disc. Also, I have access to the other PCs on my LAN. Now, since we know the disc is OK, the BIOS is OK, how do I determine where the "Security Freeze Lock" is coming from, what triggered it and, most importantly, how to clear it ! I'm really lost here !:embarased
Frustrated, daboo


----------

